# yellow gravel other day



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

Caught this mess around yellow gravel droppin live bait, squid and some jiggin with flatside jigs, lost two williamson vertical jigs right off the bat.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

nice mess of fish,atleast someone is able to get out lately.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice Work!


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice work:clap

Bring out the peanut oil!!!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice Job!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch!!!:clap


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats... :bowdown Nice catch.. THats what kinda fishin trip i need:clap


----------



## hookedup dude (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey, like to publish the photo in "Hooked Up" with your permission and angler's names or at least boat, Captain and mates names, what'dya think?


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

great catch! those are some fat triggers


----------



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

Why is it when I click on attachments all I get is a new window of the webiste of PFF and no pictures?


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty work :bowdown


----------



## NewtoBlue (Apr 11, 2008)

Great Catch!! Hate to ask a stupid question, but what do you mean by "Yellow Gravel"?


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bucket of Bait (4/15/2008)*Why is it when I click on attachments all I get is a new window of the webiste of PFF and no pictures?


When that happens, you need to log in.


----------



## hard bottom (Apr 16, 2008)

Yellow Gravel = a area of mostly flat hard spots with small relief in 180 feet of water south of Orange Beach. This area is a nursery ground for mingo's and other reef fish.


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah you can put it in hooked up i have some better pics than that do you want me to email them to you with all the info


----------

